# Zombie and Brain :)



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

This is Zombie 








Brain after his bath. So sleepy and cuddly!!

Love my boys!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

My son standing next to my ratties cage. Zombie peeking out for a picture


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

They love their boat!!!








Zombie on my shoulder tickling me


----------



## Christielynnga (Nov 12, 2012)

They are so cute! Lovely pictures too, your son looks so happy beside his buddy


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks! Love all my boys! Both my sons love the rats. They are 2 lucky kids, most kids just get a pet hamster.. Mir have a hamster.. 2 rats... An a bunny!!! XD I'm wanting to get another male rat but I'm unsure if you can add a new young rat to a cage with 2 adult rats?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute boys.

of coarse you can add more, there are a lot of threads (and websites) on how to properly introduce rats to each other.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay I'll definitely have a look around  thanks!!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

A few picture of my shy boy  








Brain <3







Been trying to have special cuddle time with him. He keeps biting and is very skittish.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

So handsome! Love the pictures


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

TachisMom said:


> So handsome! Love the pictures


Thank you!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

Lovely boys!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

emillyratties said:


> Lovely boys!


Thanks  I love taking pictures of my boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

Those names are awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

DragonFire43 said:


> Those names are awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!!!! I'm a huge zombie fan. From movies to video games and everywhere in between  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very handsome boys you have there! I have also been considering adding another boy in with mine... gotta think about it some more i suppose.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I've added a third sooner than I expected. Ha no other choice but o add him to my boys. I got lucky though, they are all doing very well! I know you're not suppose to do that but I had no other cage for him. I got him from a friend though so I know he's healthy. He's a dunno, I'll add more pics when I get a good one. I've named him Frodo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

